# Lombardia: Risotto Primavera



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 11, 2012)

Lombardy us Italia´s workhorse region and home of rice. The Milanese have a penchant for risotto which they have uncountable recipes for.

This is Risotto Primavera, with seasonal fresh vegetables.

Risotto Primavera: ( 4 servings )
4 artichokes
1/2 lemon
5 1/2 cups of chicken stock ( Vegetarians can use vegetable stock )
3 tblsps olive oil extra virgin
1 large onion minced finely
1 stalk celery cut into 1/4 inch rounds
1 1/2 Arborio Rice ( Italian Rice for Risotto )
2 small potatoes peeled and cut into 1/2 inch cubes
4 ounces fresh French green beans ( string beans of choice )
1 small carrot, peeled and cut into 1/4 inch dice
4 oz. fresh asparagus green trimmed and cut into 1/4 inch stalk pieces
freshly ground blk. pepper
salt
1/4 cup butter ( 1/2 stick ) 
1 cup freshly grated Reggio Parmesano cow variety cheese ( 4 oz. )
*** can add fresh green peas and / or white aspargus ( I dislike peas and thus use white asparagus, zucchini and tomato ) 
*** garlic to taste
*** Proscuitto can be added 

1) cut the artichokes in half
2) scoop out chokes
3) rub surface with lemon  
4) peel leaves and using small knife, cut dark parts off
5) cut hearts into 1/4 inch pieces
6) squeeze lemon juice over and toss to coat
7) bring 5 1/2 cups chicken stock to simmer in heavy medium sauce pan and reduce heat to low
8) now, heat oil in heavy skillet and add the onion and the celery, sauté for 3 mins.
9) add the rice and stir for 30 seconds
10) add the artichoke hearts, potato, green beans and tomato and carrot
11) sauté ( number 10 ) for 10 minutes and add a drop or 2 of stock if a bit dry
12) Then, add 1/2 cup stock to rice and reduce and simmer until liquid is absorbed and stirring often
13) continue adding stock, 1/2 cup at a time for 10 mins.
14) allow each addition of stock to be absorbed before adding another 
15) cook until rice tender but still firm to bite
16) mix in chopped radicchio or arugula leaves, or sliced endive or chopped zucchini and remove from heat
17) season with pepper and salt
18) stir in butter and then cheese and divide among plates 

Serve with oven warm bread ( Italian style ) or Foccaccia and a Rosé wine or Lambrusco or Prosecco white sparkling wine or Cava 

Enjoy. 
Written by: Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 20, 2012)

Another beautiful recipe by Margi!
I live in Pavia, one of the rice heartlands of Italy, so i LOVE risotto.
I'll follow your recipe, but I'll stir the rice a little more then 30 seconds, to toast it well; the more you toast it, the less it will absorb the other ingredients, but the grains will result more firm. I like it this way, even if it's a little heretical.
And I'll add some red wine after toasting the rice; can't have a risotto without a good wine, I'm a maniac 

Thanks Margi


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 20, 2012)

*Buonasera Luca: I shall take your stirring advice*

Luca, Buonasera,

Thanks ( Grazie ) for your messages again. I shall take your stirring advice.

I usually make this dish for an office lunch, and therefore, had not added white wine to it ...

I do however, make a risotto with red wine and proscuitto di parma ... I shall post it at the weekend when I have more time.

" Samuel Rogers once said of Italia: This region surely is not of earth  ... Was it not dropt from heaven ? " 

Have a wonderful evening.
Margi. Ciao.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 20, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> " Samuel Rogers once said of Italia: This region surely is not of earth  ... Was it not dropt from heaven ? "



I'm more prone to talk about a marriage of heaven and hell...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 20, 2012)

Elizabeth Barrett Browning said: FLORENCE IS BEAUTIFUL, AS I HAVE SAID BEFORE, AND MUST SAY AGAIN AND AGAIN, THE MOST BEAUTIFUL ...

Marcel Proust said: WHEN I WENT TO VENICE, IT BECAME MY DREAM ADDRESS ...

and I shall  tell you that: PESCHICCI, APULIA, AND SARDINIA, a lifetime is not enough ... 

Grazie, Ciao.
Margi.


----------

